# Warning Level



## Praetor192 (Dec 11, 2008)

Several months ago (around 4 or 5 months?) I got a warn level of 10%, and awhile after (a week or two) I PMed the mod who warned me (The Teej) who told me I had to wait at least 3 months to have my warn removed. I waited the required time, making sure not to do anything that could be considered against forum rules and then waited for my warn to be lifted. It never happened, and I PMed The Teej again, with no reply.

Was just wondering now if I could get my warn removed now.

Hopefully this is the right place for it, thanks in advance.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 11, 2008)

Hmm, ever tried PM-ing another staff member about this?


----------



## Praetor192 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Hmm, ever tried PM-ing another staff member about this?


I didn't know who I should have PM'd.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 11, 2008)

PM any mod after several months after you receive your warn. That's how it works on other forums, anyway.


----------



## Osaka (Dec 11, 2008)

what was the warn for?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

As you made this thread you probably dont need to PM anyone as your warn will be reviewed now. If youve been behaving and depending on what the warn was for it will get removed.

Trust me I know what Im talking about yo!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 11, 2008)

It's been taken care of.


----------



## Praetor192 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> It's been taken care of.


Thank you!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 11, 2008)

Praetor192 said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problemo.


----------

